# Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?



## wb1 (15. Nov. 2006)

Guten Abend!

Erst mal ein großes Lob an alle Moderatoren hier im Forum   ! Bisher konnte ich meine Fragen zum Thema Gartenteich (und seit Mai 2006 auch zu Koi) hier ohne viel Aufwand klären. Meine 12 Koi (12-17cm) wachsen, haben inzwischen schon den ersten Nachwuchs (was mich so früh etwas erstaunt hat ).

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Vermutlich Dank einer Katze   aus der Nachbarschaft haben sich meine Koi unter eine Brücke 'geflüchtet'. Dummerweise kommen die Koi jetzt nur noch zum fressen unter der Brücke hervor. Scheinbar gefällt den Fischen der sichere Unterstand, der ca. 1m * 3m des Teichs überspannt (s. Bild links).

Meine Sorge ist allerdings, dass die Fische eingehen, wenn Sie bei sinkenden Temperaturen nicht wieder in die tiefen Regionen des Teichs zurück wechseln.
Hat jemand schon mal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Die Fische unter der Brücke weg zu jagen bringt nicht viel - sie schwimmen immer wieder dort hin zurück. Die Wassertiefe unter der Brücke beträgt nur ca. 40 cm.

Besten Dank!  

Wolfgang


----------



## Dodi (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Hallo Wolfgang, und ein

HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier im Forum!

Komisch mit Deinem Nachwuchs, eigentlich ist ein weiblicher Koi erst mit 4 Jahren geschlechtsreif!

Also, mit den Jungfischen ist das so eine Sache:

Wir haben dieses Jahr zum ersten mal kleine Koi, die bis Dato überlebt haben. Sonst sind die wohl die letzten Jahre von den großen gefressen worden. Die Kleinen sind zwischen 3 und 10 cm groß, schwimmen zum Teil bereits mit den großen Koi im Teich, der andere Teil ist noch in der flachen Pflanzenzone.
In dieser Pflanzenzone, ca. 25 cm tief, haben die wohl kaum eine Chance zu überleben, deshalb hoffe ich, dass alle den Weg ins tiefere Wasser wagen.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir uns 10-12 kleine Koi, so ca. 10-12 cm groß, dazugekauft, wovon nur 3 überlebt haben. Ich habe im Winter beobachten können, wie sie in der Pflanzenzone unter dem recht dicken Eis schwammen. Es war dort einfach zu kalt!

Vielleicht hast Du mehr Glück mit der dortigen Wassertiefe, aber machen kannst Du wohl nichts, ausser hoffen, dass sie es schaffen oder so schlau sind, ins tiefere Wasser zu wechseln...


----------



## Thorsten (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum.

Eines noch, vielen Dank für die Blumen an das Moderatorenteam, *aber* das Rückrat in diesem Forum sind die unschlagbaren User hier!


----------



## Annett (16. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

auch von mir: Willkommen im Forum!
Ich kann mich da nur Dodi anschließen. Du wirst den Fischen nur schlecht sagen können: Macht euch ins tiefe Wasser! Also hilft nur eins: Hoffen, dass sie merken wenn es oben kälter wird, es unten etwas wärmer ist. Dann sollten sie von ganz allein abtauchen. Hast Du denn im tieferen Wasser Versteckmöglichkeiten für sie? 

Es hilft also nur Daumen drücken oder, wenns wieder kühler wird, mal Sinkfutter anbieten.
Nach einigen Wochen sollte sich dieses Angstverhalten aber eh wieder legen. Fische sind nicht sooo nachtragend wie Elefanten.


----------



## larshach (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Hallo! Ich habe einen großen Koi ,den habe ich ca.3 Monate nicht mehr gesehen.Er ist um die 35cm groß.Ich habe schon gedacht ,daß der den Löffel abgegeben hat,aber dann wäre er doch wohl irgendwann nach oben getrieben worden oder?. Ich habe noch einen zweiten Koi,der ist so um die0,20cm groß.Auch diesen habe ich schon seit 3Monaten nicht mehr gesehen.Die kleineren Kois sind öfter mal an der Oberfläche bzw.in der Flachzone.


----------



## larshach (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Was können die Gründe dafür sein? Mein Teich hat an der tiefsten Stelle eine Tiefe von über 2Meter.Warum fressen meine kleinen auch heute noch einwenig und die großen kann man garnicht mehr sehen.Sie fressen auch nicht!. Kann mir jemand eine Antwort auf meine Fragen geben? Wäre echt toll! Meldet euch mal OK!!!!!    Ciao Lars!


----------



## Annett (20. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Hallo Lars,

vielleicht sind die Großen ja doch in die ewigen Jagdgründe gefahren!?
Wir sind hier auch keine Hellseher...
Kann gut sein, dass sich die toten Tiere zuvor irgendwo so verkrochen haben, dass sie nicht nach oben treiben, von der Pumpe angezogen, an-/aufgefressen oder vom __ Reiher geholt wurden! 
Wie lange waren denn die großen schon im Teich, wie alt ist der Teich. Erzähl mal etwas mehr! 
Gerade bei dringenden Problemen ist es hilfreich, wenn man ein neues Thema mit einem aussagekräftigen Titel eröffnet, sich richtig vorstellt, dann die gesamte Situation gut schildert, ein paar Bildchen dazu packt und dann seine Fragen stellt.
Das erspart uns dann das Nachharken. 

Du hast dieses Problem ja schon mind. seit Oktober. Hast Du mal interessehalber die Wasserwerte gemessen? Tote Fische belasten diese oftmals.
Kleine Fische stecken bestimmte Belastungen besser weg als die großen, deshalb sind diese vielleicht noch so munter.


----------



## Michael K (20. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Hallo Lars,
wie Anett schrieb wir sind keine Hellseher.
Neuer Teich ( 6 Monate alt  ) egal welcher Filter er ist nicht eingelaufen.
Filtertechnik reicht da nicht.
Wie fütterst Du ?
Hast Du Wasserwerte ? Was sagt Dir Ammoniak, Ammonium oder Nitrit ?


----------



## larshach (21. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Hallo! Ein Wunder mein großer ist gestern nach oben gekommen,also er lebt noch.Ich habe ihn beobachtet,er wirkt ganz ruhig,ich habe sofort einwenig Koifutter ins wasser geworfen.Er hat sofort gefressen .Er sieht gut aus ,ich bin immer noch ratlos,warum er so lange abgetaucht ist.Mein Wasser war bis vor einigen Tagen noch in ordnung,Daß kann nicht der Grund gewesen sein.Auf alle Fälle,freue ich mich unheimlich!!!!!   Ciao Lars!


----------



## wb1 (25. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Hallo Anett,

ich komme noch mal zurück auf mein Thema 'Überwinterung im flachen Wasser' - das Thema wurde ja zwischendurch mal für einen neuen Vorgang genutzt. 
Ich habe Deine Anregung mit den 'Versteckmöglichkeiten in die Tat umgesetzt und an der tiefsten Stelle zwei ca. 55*120cm große Bruchsteinplatten versenkt. Darunter gibt es reichlich Deckung. Kurz darauf habe ich ein Netz besorgt, die Fische unter der Brücke in Richtung Tiefwasser vertrieben und mittels Netz die Rückzugmöglichkeit verbaut.
Am Tag 4 nach dieser Aktion scheint sich die Lage zu normalisieren. Die Fische schwimmen um/unter/über den Steinen und selbst die 2 Fische, die die Aktion 'Vertreibung unter der Brücke' dank Flinkheit nicht mit gemacht haben, sind scheinbar durch ein Loch in Richtung 'Schwarm' umgesiedelt   .
Jetzt beobachte ich nur eínes: Ein paar der Älteren schwimmen ganz gezielt auf die Steinplatten zu, drehen sich dann zur Seite und 'schubbern' mit einer geschickten Drehung Richtung Waseroberfläche.
Ist so etwas Reviermarkierung oder eher der Hinweis auf juckende Schuppen/Parasieten:? .
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Dodi (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Hallo Wolfgang!

Behalte das mal im Auge!
Es könnte sein, dass sich die Fische scheuern, weil sie __ Parasiten haben. Von einer Reviermarkierung ist mir bisher nichts bekannt.
Wenn sie es häufig machen, musst Du wohl mal einen untersuchen/lassen.


----------



## Laubfrosch (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

eine sehr schöne Lösung ist hier zu sehen: links in der liste unter Bilder, gruß ...unter tipps tricks steht noch so einiges über kois


Edit by Thorsten
Link gelöscht.


----------



## kwoddel (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Auch hier 

Hallo Laubfrosch!!!
Du bist ja auch so ein kleines .......................  , also nimm dein Pröddel und gehe wieder spielen


----------



## Thorsten (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Können Koi den Winter im Flachwasser überstehen?*

Hallo Laubfrosch!

Was ist das für ein Link?

Dieser hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit dem Thema zu tun.

Link wird gelöscht!


----------

